# Google self-driving car strikes public bus in California



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

Ooops...

Feb 29, 2016

Alphabet Inc's Google said on Monday it bears "some responsibility" after one of its self-driving cars struck a municipal bus in a minor crash earlier this month. The crash may be the first case of one of its autonomous cars hitting another vehicle and making an error. The Mountain View, California-based Internet search leader and tech firm said it updated its software after the crash to avoid future incidents.

In a Feb. 23 report filed with California regulators, Google said the crash took place in Mountain View on Feb. 14 when a self-driving Lexus RX450h sought to get around some sandbags in a wide lane.

The vehicle and the test driver "believed the bus would slow or allow the Google (autonomous vehicle) to continue," it said.

http://www.gmanetwork.com/news/stor...self-driving-car-hit-bus#sthash.8DUIvi2E.dpuf

Wouldn't it be cheaper to just hire real humans? When will they learn. Lucky it didn't run over a baby carriage.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Uh oh


----------



## berserk42 (Apr 24, 2015)

You yield to buses, buses don't yield to you. Guess the programming has been updated now.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

It was trying to attack the competition.


----------

